# Peglyte!?!?



## ChaoticKylee

:sign0085: I have an MRI on Wednesday and I'm wondering if anyone else on here(preferably from Canada) has had to take a solution called Peglyte? It alegedly empties your bowels so they can get better imaging. Has anyone else had to take this stuff? And 4 litres? Phew.... Please give me some good news....


----------



## Nica

Oh I am sorry. Its the same as golytely in the US. I have heard that is a terrible terrible prep. You might want to call your GI and ask if you can do a Miralax prep instead.  

My G.I.s have always told me with crohn's I didn't need that to clean out my bowels. Wish I had something better to say.


----------



## ChaoticKylee

Apparently it's not that good tasting from what I've heard but I think I'm even more worried about having to drink 4 litres of it


----------



## Nica

Honestly, thats not the part I would be worried about. If my GI docs said I didn't need something that cleaned me out like that, even tho he had the HUGE BOTTLE sitting there and gave me a different prep. I would be worried about when it came out.


----------



## crazycanuck

I couldnt drink it... I drank about 2 and a half maybe 3 litres and i was done. Ive done it twice and my advice is get it cold like really cold in the fridge. Takes a bit of the edge off the taste. Also lemonade I found was nice to even just swish in my mouth to overpower the taste a bit. I wont lie its not pleasant but once your done thats pretty much the worst part done the rest is a breeze. First time I drank it warm in a hospital hallway, I can get drinks down in a hurry and did it all in about  5 mins, I then proceeded to puke it clear across the hall so take your time with a bit. One glass at a time.


----------



## vonfunk

It kind of tastes like baking soda. Take your time, make sure you have something get the taste out of your mouth after you drink it.  Crazycanuck is right, get it as cold as you can.  You've got about 20 minutes before it starts to kick in.  
Stock up on gatorade, gingerale and chicken broth.  

Where in Ontario are you?


----------



## ChefShazzy

My advice is, ask your doc for a different prep!  

The last prep I used was Dulcolax along with Pico Salax.  It involves swallowing a few pills, and drinking just a cup of the the Pico Salax each time (there are 2 packets)...  It is SOOOOO much better than the Peglyte/GoLytely yucky stuff.  I know they are using Pico Salax in Canada more often now...  Check it out.

If you aren't able to get a hold of that stuff by Wednesday and you are going ahead the the Peglyte...  Yup, get it cold!!  Don't dilute it with anything hoping it will taste better - it won't, and you'll just have to drink more of it.  If the taste bugs you, plug your nose and chug!  I'm so sorry!  Just thinking of it makes me queasy...  All the best to you, hope it goes well!!


----------



## katiesue1506

Ask for a different prep! My first prep was Golytely (the same as Peglyte) and it was the most horrible experience ever. I called it sweaty salty oil water.

All of my other preps since then have been Miralax and dulcolax. Its great because you just take 4 Dulcolax pills and then mix one big bottle of Miralax into two 32 ounce bottles of gatorade. The Miralax is tasteless so its just like drinking Gatorade.


----------



## ChaoticKylee

I asked if I could do something else but they said because it's for an MRI and I have to be at the hospital AND I'm not allowed to eat anything but that stuff for four hours before. I like the Lemonade idea if they will let me have it. I had the Ducolax/Pico Salax prep. for my Colonoscopy in September but they said it has to be Peglyte this time. It's too bad because I actually kind of liked the taste of the Pico Salax....


----------



## braveheart

A wonderful gallon of laxative!  

It is called Barex in Argentina.  

I remember those funny nigths in the toilet...


----------



## crazycanuck

So when do you start? Assuming today sometime. Good luck! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## ChaoticKylee

Nope, I don't have to take it until two hours before my MRI(I start at 11:45am tomorrow[Wednesday]) I will let you know!


----------



## crazycanuck

Sorry forgot this is an mri and not colonoscopy


----------



## ChaoticKylee

OK, so I had my MRI today and it went well. You all are right about the Peglyte though. The best way I can describe it is like if you took Fruity Flavoured TUMS and crushed them into water, added some Olive Oil and chugged. I don't know why they call it Fruit Flavoured, it tasted like it wanted to be more Bubble Gum Flavoured to me. A trick my nurse taught me to cut down on the taste is chew some minty gum, then chug a bunch, then stick the gum back in, and it really worked! I went from gagging on it to chugging entire cups! She was an awsome nurse! They got my IV on the first try thank goodness, way better than when it took up to 4 times in the past. Pictures took about 45 minutes on my stomache after drinking 2 litres my bladder was pretty full. Half way through they injected some sort of dye which made me smell rubbing alcohol but I didn't get any crazy hot flash like they said I might get. A few more pictures, IV out and it's all a memory until my doc calls me with the results(except for this stupid tape and cotton ball that I'm trying to get off of my arm).

Question: Anyone get diarrhea like 5 hours AFTER the procedure? The nurse said that I probably would by the time I got home from the hospital but 5 HOURS? Anyone else have this delayed result?

Thanks for everyone's suggestions!


----------



## braveheart

I can tell you my experiences with this.

First of all it is not really diarrhea; you just release everything and also release the drunk liquid itself.  But yes, you will spend some time in the WC.

Then, after the procedure, you will release the contrast material.  I think that effect last for two hours, but you can control it in an easier way since your guts are almost empty.


----------



## crazycanuck

Well thats good and I had D for a while but not that long. Then again I puked atleast half across the hall so Im sure most of it was out of my body rather than in.


----------



## Lindsey52

*awful*

I literally just did the prep with the Peglyte and I just want to advise people that this has been one of the worst experiences of my life. I have never had to drink something so vile. I just spent the last 5 minutes throwing up the last few glasses I drank. I wish I could go back in time and get a different prep.


----------



## ColdCanadian

So, I'm currently doing the Peglyte prep, however I have a very very sensitive stomach and this stuff is nigh impossible to drink. I'm trying to the whole suck on tic-tacs (don't have gum sadly), here's hoping!


----------



## Basketclosetcase

I have a follow-up colonoscopy tomorrow, this is my twelve one. Every time before however, i was sick and had not eaten in weeks. One time I had to try it in the hospital, I could not stomach it and was already upset I was there again. They did it fine without. This time however I am healthy. So I am sitting here with a glass of this crap and I just felt like I couldn't do it. I started looking up different ways I could make it better. I found something and tried it and holy shit it worked! Excuse my language. 

Take a dryer sheet and hold it over your nose. Take a deep breath in and DRINK only a small cup, ease into it. 4 cups, about 8oz each over a hour. You'll get it down. Have a lemon ready and take it almost like a tequila shot. Toss back the cup with the dryer sheet over your nose and then bite and suck the lemon instantly. Take a 10 min break and go back to it. At the end of your 4 cups, take a 20 min break and go back to it.

Its still terrible, but it's MUCH easier and MUCH better. 

Hope this helps someone out along the way. I know I was relieved to try it.


----------



## FERGUSSCOT

:batty:
I just started taking the peglyte for my scopes tomorrow.  First time.  Someone suggested mint gum but that didn't seem to make a difference so I'm using fruit flavoured gum and using a large straw.  I've nearly got the first glass down.  

Once I'm finished should I expect a lot of time in the BR?

Thanks


----------



## SisterWithit

I can't do any more of this, I just can't! I started at 3pm and it's 1:15am and I've only gotten 75% in me! I haven't gone to the bathroom even once with the runs, either! Sorry, TMI, I know, I am freaking at the thought of my colonoscopy tomorrow morning at 11am...


----------

